# Care and maintenance of the vulva: how much to clean? What to teach DD?



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

I really need guidance on this and I feel like a dumdum not knowing. Growing up, maintenance of the female genitals was not really explained to me, in my family it was a little overdone, scrubbed with soap, like in an "it's DIRTY!" kind of way, which I don't want to replicate, but I worry I am not doing enough and now I find myself confused about how to correctly wash my DD and what to teach her about self-care. I used to use soap and now realize that I shouldn't, which is fine, but I am still trying to sort how much cleaning her vulva really needs versus how much is too much. I use a washcloth to gently remove the stuff that collects between DD's labia majora and minora, but don't clean between the labia minora and under the clitoral hood, I pretty much steer clear of that area. Should I be cleaning her there as well like I do myself? She does not seem to be irritated between the labia minora, whereas she does have irritation if the crevice between majora and minora is not properly cleaned, but I worry that I should be teaching her to clean between the inner lips as well and I haven't thus far. Any assistance with this would be greatly appreciated. Am I the only one who is uncertain and confused? I feel very embarrassed not knowing, but I have no one IRL to ask, it's one of those things I feel like I should know already...


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, neither DD nor I specifically clean that area, so far neither of us have had any issues with discomfort or irritations or infections by just assuming that water running over it in the process of washing hair or whatever is good enough. When I have my period I sort of "swush" extra water over everything with my bare hand, but thats about it.

When I was a child, though, I did get irritations from using soap and a washcloth.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Over in the case against circ, I'm always telling parents worried about when to teach there boys to clean their foreskins that it's just like with girls and too avoid over cleaning. Over cleaning disrupts the flora balance, and can lead to yeast infections.

Only actually wash the outer hairy parts (obviously this doesn't apply till puberty,) and just swish fresh water over the rest of it. Never scrub with wash clothes or anything. Good wiping technique when using the potty is more important for keeping it clean.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

well I personally just wash the outside.. I don't go into the labia or anything... like PP said, just where there is hair. I do the same for my little one unless she gets poo in places and I wipe gently between the labia and then pour water to remove the rest. This has happened only once though.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

See, being raised getting scrubbed like heck with soap etc, I totally figured I wasn't doing enough!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I just use soap in the same amount I do on the rest of my body. I have never had any issues with yeast infections or anything being out of balance. I taught dd to soap the same way. We don't go for the scrubbing for any part of our body because that seems painful (and pointless since we have never had stinky issues), we just gently put soap on and rinse it off.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

I wash my whole body with body wash and a wash cloth/one of those scratchy glove thingies. I don't scrub my vulva but I do run the wash cloth over the areas between the inner and outer labia and in between the inner labia. It doesn't bother me. In fact, I hate when I'm rushing and don't. I feel gross. (TMI but my pill makes my vagina more messy than it used to be. One more reason I hate it. lol)


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dd is 3.5 and still wears diapers at night, and also doesn't wipe that well, so she gets pretty stinky.

I have told her never to put soap on her bottom and to only touch it gently and only with her hands. I sometimes use my hand in the bath to wash between her inner and outer labia to get the scum out, but not between. I figure soaking in the water, or maybe a little splashing is good enough for that.

For myself, I wash the outer parts with soap and my hand, and gently between my labia with my hand and water, usually no soap.

My dd has sensitive skin, and is prone to getting red and sore between her labia, so I have told her that soap is only for hands and feet. When she approaches puberty I'll amend that to include armpits and the area around her genitals and anus, but for now it's just water.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Exterior gets washed with soap, just as the rest of the bod. If it's stinky, she gets a bath with baking soda in it.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Splashing around in the bathtub usually takes care of everything for DD. We use little soap and are very gentle with cleaning.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i thought smegma was to protect our body so soap would wash it completely away.

with my dd i have showed her how to wash herself in between. she doesnt even use soap on teh exterior.

but i was brought up to be clean. and its a mental thing. i have to use soap and my fingers otherwise i dont feel clean.

dd only uses soap in her bottom area. but then she only takes a shower when she feels stinky. every 2 or 3 days.


----------

